# Ci pensa Rocco. Da Ottobre su Sky Cielo. Programma di Rocco Siffredi



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

Rocco Siffredi sbarca in tv con un reality tutto suo. La trasmissione si chiama "Ci pensa Rocco" ed andrà in onda su Sky Cielo, canale visibile in chiaro, a partire da Ottobre 2013. Tano sta effettuando le registrazioni delle puntate in questi giorni. Il focus della trasmissione sarà molto semplice ed immediato: Rocco si trasformerà in tutor di alcune coppie in crisi e proverà a "riaccendere il fuoco". Lo stesso Siffredi, a proposito del suo nuovo ruolo, ha dichiarato:"Le coppie parlano con me come se fossi un prete".


----------



## Gekyn (3 Settembre 2013)

Chissà cosa farà per riaccendere il fuoco  non so come la prenderà il maschio ma di sicuro lei sarà molto soddisfatta!!


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2013)

potevano fare un talent sui provini *****... 
stile uporno


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> potevano fare un talent sui provini *****...
> stile uporno



casting-couch


----------

